# wading out to cast further



## Big Dave (Mar 24, 2008)

<P align=left>When fishing for Redfish do most fishermen wade out as far as possible to cast or do they stay on the sand? Last November I was wading out as usual and a Bull Shark came agressively close really close in. Ate the end of my rod before I could get back to sand. I was only thigh deep. Been reluctant to wade out since.<P align=left>Big Dave


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bull sharks are allways there. Just kick them out of the way. (LOL) No ,,really ,, you only have to worry if you hear the music....... just be carful . If there is bait in close I dont wade out to far. Many times have been on the peir and seen bulls swiming in closer than people.


----------



## Big Dave (Mar 24, 2008)

There was lots of bait in the water that day, including me! I'll listen for the music next time.

Thanks,

Big Dave


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

When the surf is flat and the fish are feeding further out I will wade out a good ways to cast into the 2nd gut.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

With a shark that close I think that I might just cast form the sand. I like my legs.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm usually a little daring and wade out pretty far. I havent had any scares but I know eventually it will happen. Now that you mention, I might second guess my next venture out. haha


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I freaked my wife out the other day because I was wading out to cast & got to about4' of water& started to cast.....well when I was casting a crab decided he wanted to pinch the $#!% out of me & I jumped like crazy & started trying to pull it off my foot. My wife had no idea what was happening...thought something was trying to eat me! She almost killed me when I made it back to my chair!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *ditchdoctor81 (4/15/2008)*I freaked my wife out the other day because I was wading out to cast & got to about4' of water& started to cast.....well when I was casting a crab decided he wanted to pinch the $#!% out of me & I jumped like crazy & started trying to pull it off my foot. My wife had no idea what was happening...thought something was trying to eat me! She almost killed me when I made it back to my chair!






hahaha. Thats funny.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

sharks still scare the shit out of me... well, swimming with them at least.

forget wading out to cast farther...i only get in the water to pee!


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I wade out a little when the water is warm and clear. Never when it is murky. I'm pretty wary (i.e. chicken). Like the comedian Kevin James said, I scream the same whether a great white is attacking me, or when a piece of seaweed brushes against my leg.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Rays freak me out more than the sharks. especially when wading out in murkier water or when I'm flounder gigging.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually have my 5 rods in the water before sunrise to almost guarantee me a Redfish. I don't dare wade out until the sun lights uo the bottom. I see more sharks after I wade out and cast between me and the beach when I'm returning when the water is calm. Once I see a couple, I'm done and usually I do the power shuffle back to shore! I quit keeping my fleas I catch in my pockets when I am too busy to put them in the bait bucket, especially after the young guy who got attacked not long ago out at St. Joseph's or Port St. Joe, can't remember exactly where he was. I never practiced doing that but I never let a good combo leave the beach either. Now I hammer my spikes! I do think you get a better catch if you can get to the second gut. Once I'm spooked, I just try to give my fleas a little more postage and send them "Air Mail"!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

True that,I think we all drop on the food chain when we wade out in the gulf.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

i love surf fishing but that thought is always in the back of my mind i always here that music we all hate but i have got brave a few time and was wading while fishin for sharks swam with sharks on russian freighter and seen quite a few ,pompano fishin up to my shoulders when i cast but right back to shore in a huurrrrryyyy lol


----------



## nockowt1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I remember wading on base a few years back and being bumped by a shark in thigh deep water. I've seen plenty of sharks less than 75 ft from the beach when fishing across from Tom Thumb in Perdido.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bumps in the night while surf fishing was the motivation to get some long rods and learn to cast long distances with them while standing on dry sand.



The crowning blow was when a shark took my jacket pocket(with cut bait inside) one night. No mas!



I build long surf rods and really not enthused among wading amongst the sharks. JMHO C2


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

yea i normally just bring to big surf rods and 1 little rod for bait or just jigging with!!!! much safer than having to wade out!!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey those blue crabs and skates (sting rays) scare me more than sharks!!!! I saw something on the good ole Discovery Channel during "Shark Week" that worries me a bit, especially since we have so many Bulls int ehis area. Bull sharks are territorial! They will attack just to get you out of their territory. I have never heard that before.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

At least you guys have clear water so you can see whats out there.I live in TX and the water is almost always muddy and you cant see them until they bump into you.You might as well be fishing blind.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

i am so glad im not the only chicken lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was worried i was being paranoid!!!!!


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

> *Dragnfly (5/18/2008)*I saw something on the good ole Discovery Channel during "Shark Week" that worries me a bit, especially since we have so many Bulls int ehis area. Bull sharks are territorial! They will attack just to get you out of their territory. I have never heard that before.


Also another interesting tidbit about bull sharks, is they are theone of few marinesharks that tolerate freshwater. They've been found over 2200miles up the Amazon River, and have also been reported as far up theMississippi River as far as Illinois. After Katrina, Bulls were found in Lake Ponchartrain. Could you imagine seeing a shark at the lake?! Thing about that next time your swimming in a river or lake and someone starts singing JAWS!


----------



## johnnyaloha (May 23, 2008)

Please forgive my "noob"ness, but what are y'all talking about when you say, "still hear the music?" Are you talking about music from the bars?


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

The movie "Jaws" music :doh


----------

